# California to Ban All Semi-Automatic Rifles...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just read this, is it TRUE? A committee in the California State Senate passed by 4-2 SB374 that will OUTLAW any semi-automatic rifle that has the ability to accept a detachable magazine? And you will be required to relinquish the firearm... has anyone read about this? SB374


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

From what I have read, it passed the senate and is in the assembly. They are also working to pass a bill to criminalize the possession of detachable magazines holding more than 10 rounds. Owners would have to sell to a gun dealer, destroy them or surrender them to law enforcement. Another bill would call for anyone buying ammunition to be registered with the state.

I feel bad for the shooters and hunters in California.

:hunter: :hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

here's a link t the FPC.

https://www.firearmspolicy.org/the-issues/california/2013-2014/sb374/


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Imgine that. Do they actually think another law or ban is going to take the weapons out of the criminals hands? Or are they planning on takin the guns away from the law abiding citzens and selling them to the criminals?


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Would AZ ever be in this position? I want to move there and get out of California, but I am my wife would need to get a teaching job out there, and I have to finish 2 more years of nursing school. I don't know how I am going to survive another 3-5 years under CA politics against guns and hunters.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I will never register my guns and later have them confiscate them down the road. I will buy a new bolt predator gun and lock up the semi until I can move.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AZ has user friendly gun laws. If it ain't against federal law it ain't against state law. If you can legally possess a handgun you can carry concealed, no permit required. I believe the only exception is in state gov't buildings, and that may have changed.

We have nursing schools here too !


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Financially, I can't just up and move the wife and kids. Emails, letters, and any other way to contact CA politicians on these matters seems to be worthless. The NRA keeps saying that we need to keep it up, but it feels like a losing battle unless it comes to a physical battle. I can only live one day at a time, but pray all the time for my freedom.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If I were you A10hunter, I would get ready to move...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not trying to be a smart-ass... just save up to move. Read your Signature - and give them the bird when you cross back into the United States of Arizona...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Its shame, I would move away from California first chance I got


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

We have hospitals up the ying yang...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

singlesix said:


> Its shame, I would move away from California first chance I got


 where to Japan?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Singlesix are you in the Armed Forces?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> where to Japan?


I wouldn't suggest living here either.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife is on board with us moving to AZ as soon as I finish school and can land a job out there, but the earliest is 3-4 years, unless some very prosperous opportunity happens sooner.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck to you and yours. I wouldn't live in California if they gave me the place.

:hunter:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a great state for the tree huggers, democrats, libs, gays, anti-gun idiots, anti-hunting idiots, welfare lovers, illegal immigrants, gang-bangers, criminals, hollywood snobs, environmentalist groups, hippies, condors (look at SB711-All lead hunting ban), lawyers, Obama lovers, Pelosi & Feinstine, & anyone who doesn't care about Constitutional rights. Please chime in on anybody else I am forgetting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Colorado's governor !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Here are few examples:*

*Senate Bill 475* is on its final reading in the Assembly. If passed and signed into law it will allow "San Francisco officials to effectively ban gun shows and the sale of firearms in the Cow Palace at the Fairgrounds."

*Senate Bill 374* passed in the Assembly Public Safety Committee on August 13 and is now headed to the Assembly Appropriations Committee. It "expands the definition of 'assault weapons' to include all semi-automatic rifles that accept a detachable magazine." It would "ban the sale and possession of all semi-automatic rifles and require registration to retain legal possession in the future."

*Assembly Bill 48* was placed "in the state Senate Appropriations Committee suspense file and will be heard later this month." It "bans the sale of magazine parts kits that could hold more than ten cartridges and requires mandatory reporting&#8230;of citizens who purchase more than 3,000 rounds of ammo within a five day period."

*Assembly Bill 231* passed in the Senate Appropriations Committee and "is now on its final reading in the state Senate." This bill "expands laws related to the storage of firearms" and will effectively require gun owners to lock up their guns when they are not home. It does this by using muddled language to create a felony charge for anyone who "reasonably should know that a child is likely to gain access to the firearm without the permission of the child's parent or guardian."

The meaning of the words "reasonably should know" will no doubt mean different things to different judges and law enforcement officials throughout the state. And this will only create greater chaos for gun owners in California.

Firearms Policy Coalition has provided a web-based form Californians can use to urge Governor Brown to veto these and other gun control proposals. View the form by clicking HERE

Read more: http://www.ammoland.com/2013/08/california-rushing-headlong-toward-draconian-gun-control/#ixzz2cb0IA6Nk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for all that info Glen...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My pleasure, Eric.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It is a nightmare that will not go away, but rather continues to grow. The irony is that California's have millions of legally owned guns and rank in the top 3 states in the U.S in gun ownership, but the Democrats and anti's have made us one of the top 3 states that goes against the 2nd amendment. There are hundreds of thousands of AR's as well, and many of us hunt with them. We the gun people of California need to unite in a revolution to take back our rights.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter, I moved from my home state of Illinois (for good) 12 years ago, I think it was the best thing I have ever done. I know it's hard to leave friends and family but you need to think about your families safety first...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you Eric. I moved from Ohio over 30 years ago and am more glad I made that choice everyday.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am doing everything possible now to move as soon as we can, but we have to hang in here a few more years. It only has to do with work, school, housing market, and finances (the major pieces). Our family and friends will come to visit us in AZ, and we can come back for SHORT visits.


----------



## CoyoteCaller93 (Aug 12, 2011)

Feinstein is dangerous


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds to me like the whole Californian government is dangerous. Glad I never left anything there I had to go back for.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad I never went there in the first place. California would be my last choice to live in this once free nation, although there are some close seconds. Besides, I can grow fruit and nuts right here in Michigan.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> I am doing everything possible now to move as soon as we can, but we have to hang in here a few more years. It only has to do with work, school, housing market, and finances (the major pieces). Our family and friends will come to visit us in AZ, and we can come back for SHORT visits.


 you won't want to go back...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I would never move back to CA, and short visits would be just for seeing family for a weekend.


----------

